# IBS - Losing the will to fight for some kinda LIFE



## KristinaT

Hi,Due to pain almost all day every day i have become very negative and sad.I think i will be suffering everyday for the rest of my life, iv had all tests and meds and nothing works.When i do have the odd good day i am only made more depressed when i feel like #### agian the next day.I should have everything to b happy about, im 26 my boyfriend asked me to marry him and we bought a house.Instead i am frightened and depressed that things will not work that he will leave me cos il never b like i used to and i wont b able to give him the family that he wants.I feel so alone with this pain, no one understands how bad i suffer each day and i am slowly losing friends and family r sick of suppoting me.I am killing my mum, she cant bear watching me shrink away into nothing and know that she cant do anything to relieve my pain.What do i do? Why fight smthing that has no cure? I want my life back. Or i dont want it at all.


----------



## Kathleen M.

There may be no cure, but there are lots of treatments that can make IBS a minor annoyance rather than a huge dea.The depressive thinking that there is no hope and I always suffer really badly tends to make the IBS much worse than it has to be.Have you been to a GI doctor that actually wants to help you get better?Have you tried any medications or treatments that can make IBS much better.I went from severe intense pain that forced me into a fetal position for hours at a time to having a few cramps a couple of times a year.IBS IS NOT A DEATH SENTENCE!Really it doesn't have to be something that kills your life.K.


----------



## Nanobug

> quote:What do i do?


You go to your doctor and ask for a good antidepressant.


----------



## KristinaT

Yes, i have a GI doctor but he has given me all tests, tried lotsa meds, mebeverine, ranitadine, buscopan, donatab, mylanta, codeine, paracetamol etc, nothing gives me releif.I have tried 2 start 2 antidepressants but they just make me feel sick on top of everything else, and i have a phobia of vomiting so this only ads anxiety 4 me.I cant afford to go to another GI the one i see is covered by medicare.i also try to do relaxation and meditation cds and when i can get out i see a counsellor.Despite all this i am getting worse over the past 6 months, cant work, lost my job, had to sell car to cover medical bills.i have ordered mikes tapes i hope these help


----------



## Nanobug

> quote:I have tried 2 start 2 antidepressants but they just make me feel sick on top of everything else


What were they and how long did you take them?


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I cannot take any anti depressants either. They make me freak out.I know how you feel at times. Useless, like life is passing me by while I am in the bathroom.I feel for ya I really do. It sucks to have IBS.Try to cheer up, keep your chin up.We are here for yaTake careKat


----------



## Nanobug

> quote:I cannot take any anti depressants either. They make me freak out.


Do you also suffer from anxiety?


----------



## Jannybitt

Kristina;It is like Kathleen said; you do not have to lose your life to IBS!!!You have to make the decision that YOU are going to take control. There are tons of antidepressants out there, and one could work for you, and help with anxiety, and your IBS! I have IBS for 9 years now, and have been on antidepressants the entire time. I occasionally have to switch to a different kind, but that just goes with the territory. Unless you have a MAJOR side effect, chest pains, can't breathe, etch. stick out the antidepressant for at least 6 weeks to see if it's helping.Do you use Immodium? It can be used as a preventative before going out. They can be used safely with patients that have been properly diagnosed with IBS-D. When I'm going out to dinner, I will take them before I go out, along with my antispasmodic. This has made a world of difference to me. One thing I had to learn was that I will not let IBS take me.Getting Mike's tapes was a great idea. So many people have posted that it's changed their lives!You can bring it under control to have your life back. You have to be willing to fight and not give up!! Just remember, anxiety triggers symptoms. Working on that would be a very big step.


> quote: What do i do? Why fight smthing that has no cure? I want my life back. Or i dont want it at all.


 Kristina, you could have a terminal illness, where there is no cure, that there is nothing but inevitable death. You do not! You have a sucky, terrible disease, it really sucks, I realize that, boy, do I realize that, BUT, there are methods to make it tolerable and can get your life to have more quality to it. Keep trying things until you find something that works for you. And you wanna know something else, there is always things posted that are new and that right there is cause for HOPE!! Fight for your life, because you are worth it, and you are NOT alone!!We won't give up giving you suggestions as long as there are suggestions to give and they do not seem like they are in short supply!!We're here, and we'll stick by you. At least, I can say, I will! And I know a bunch of others on here that will do the same! Here is a "virtual shoulder" to lean on anytime you need someone!


----------



## 21723

Have you tried Lotronex? Seems to be the last chance drug. I am trying to get on it now. Are you IBS-D? Hang in there, new drugs on the horizon.


----------



## 14441

you sound exactly like me. if you want to talk more please e-mail me ### jacquesandlisa###earthlink.net i too have a sever vomiting phobia, feel sick contantly and can't enjoy my good days. i just said yesterday i wish i weren't alive...how awful! i am also losing friends because i ALWAYS feel bad. contact me so that we can talklisa


----------



## 19057

Hi... wow, sounds alot like me too.. I also have the fear of "v", it is called Emetaphobia... and is a real true phobia. I'm seeing more and more people with this fear. I'm in a couple of support groups. I would love to talk to you guys too! you can e-mail me at: kim###duranduranfans.com


----------



## KristinaT

Hi everyone,Thanku for all the support. Nano: I tried Paxil and Lexapro, only for a couple of days each cos they made me feel nauseous, and i have a severe fear of vomiting so cldnt force myself to take them, mite not have even been the meds that made me feel sick, could have been in my mind that they were effecting me but that is how severe my anxiety is of taking any meds that mite make me vomit!Pooman: Is lotonex an antidepp? Does it have stomache side affects? I was IBS - D since being on colese it is mostly pain all day with severe mid left cramping attacks that last 2 - 8 hrs, thanksJupiter and Taylorized: I will email u soon thanku, everyone thinks i am being a freak or baby for being scared of vomiting, i actually get panick attacks if i am around anyone vomiting or i feel really sick.Jan: Thanku for your positive words and your shoulder, i cannot use immodium, it stops the D cramps but makes my whole tummy sick and sore instead. I am very sensitive to drugs, i can only tolerate 2 types of antibiotics, can only take panadeine if i eat something, cant take Panadeine fort i throw up, morpheine causes nausea,as does asprin or nurofen along with cramps.... I take an antispas and buscopen when im in bad pain but cant say it does anything so i just lay there till its gon with a heat pack


----------



## Jannybitt

Hi KristinaT;I was wondering how you've been. You definitely have a rough time with meds!! Poor thing!







What is your antispaz and how much do you take? Alot of them you can double the dose, if your doctor ok's it. The Librax I take works well for me, but I do have to double the dose. I will tell you that for it to work well is almost a miracle because I have such an incredibly high tolerance of any kind of drugs. The amount I can take would put some people down for the count!! Can you tolerate phenegran for nausea? There also is an antidepressant that is fairly new. It's Cymbalta; it has two agents in it; one for the depression and the other for pain. I'm on that. It might be something to try. Any antidepressant takes time to build up in your symptom, but there are several that don't cause nausea. Each person is different, but it might help you. How's your mental state? Are you hanging in there? I hope so. Have you done or thought about any kind of therapy? There are ways that people have been able to deal with pain, phobias, etc. through it. I don't think you are a freak or a baby because of your fears. They are real!! People laugh at me because I have to be completely drugged to go to the dentist and even if it's only for a cleaning!! Just the sounds in the dentist make me want to walk right back out the door. I have an enormous phobia and go only when I absolutely have to! Don't worry about what people think. Everyone has their own quirks or phobias, but don't have the guts to come out and admit them!!Well, everything I suggested is just what it is; a suggestion! If you ever want to talk, just pm me and I check this site everyday. If you want my email, I'll be glad to give it to you in the private message. Hang in there! It doesn't have to stay bad; sometimes it's just by trial and error and a teeny bit of courage, even if you have to fake it!


----------



## Nanobug

> quote:Nano: I tried Paxil and Lexapro, only for a couple of days each cos they made me feel nauseous, and i have a severe fear of vomiting so cldnt force myself to take them


Nausea is a common symptom in the first couple of weeks. If you don't force yourself to do something about your problem, you may never be able to break the cycle, I'm afraid...


----------



## 14152

Have you tried anything other than meds and relaxation tapes? Hypnotherapy, CBT, diet changes, etc? If anti-depressants aren't an option, would you be willing to see a therapist on a regular basis (not just a councilor every once in a while)? Your mental health is really a priority here - it can have a negative effect on both your IBS and your life! Having someone to talk to about your fears can often lift the burden, at least a little. That said, I certainly can relate to how you are feeling. I hope you feel better soon! (hugs)


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry too that you are having a rough time but I think MEM has hit the nail on the head "Your Mental Health is really a priority here" and you need to address that first and foremost - I understand that you are having a problem with anti-depressants - you did mention the ones you have tried - I know it was 3rd time lucky with me - I was initially on Citralopram, the Prozac and now successfully on Mitrazapene. I am very lucky - my IBS is very mild and my main issue was with depression - but you do not have to feel like this - anti-d's are very "person specific" (one man's poison etc) so I am sure there will be something that will suit but it is a long, hard slog - I know - I spent 6 weeks this time last year in a psychiatric unit - so I really have "got the t-shirt".You seem to have SO much going for you - supportive boyfriend etc and a caring family too by all accounts - you owe it to them but mostly to yourself not to lose yourself to IBS - take some control - its not easy - but you WILL feel better than this - I promise.Sue xxx


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Kristina - I am so saddened to hear of your troubles, but I am glad you ordered Mike's IBS Audio Program - you are addressing the issues and that is important. Also, I want you to know that you can call for support while you are doing the program for extra help and encouragement if needed. I know what if felt like to have IBS and be housebound and fearful; there is hope and life does not have to be this way, it can get better, with a combination of things - some trial and error - you will find what works for you...The Emetaphobia can be a challenge, Ithink I have had this too, aspects of this may be addressed with the hypno program - you can incorporate this as one of your symptoms as you do session two.Hope that helps - again, feel free to call the toll free number if you need support.Also, for those of you who posted your email address into your post - you may want to put it into your profile and suggest readers look for it there - having it in your post may leave it open for spammers, etc. Just a suggestion!







Take care...


----------



## 18855

I am so happy I have all of you people to relate too. I am going to the Dr. tomm. for anti depressants myself. I have learned alot about them from all of you, thank you. I am not good pill person,but I to would like my life back and have finally admitted i need help! I have lost friends and people are generally just sick of hearing how bad I feel. I guess they don't get that I am sick of feeling this way.Sometimes i read a post and can't believe I didn't write it. I would really like suggestions on Lexapro or anyothers??? I don't like taking pills and I hate side affects. I have a family and can't afford to be tierd all the time either.I let this get me down this far and it's as far as I am willing to go! I will take control now and live w/ whatever pain I have to.I love life and if this is the cards I was dealt i will play w/ them. As someone here said It is not a terminal illness(but could be if you let the stress of it get to you)I am not dying and don't want this to be my way of life so I will try meds and pray that they help me. I love my good days but lately I haven't had many. I have been laid off since Xmas and just got called back part time,hope I can handle it(I travel)Full time comes in about a month. Time to stock up on immodium!! thank you everyone and I hope someday we all can just have good days. Smile somebody cares and Loves you


----------



## cookies4marilyn

A number of folks over on help for ibs message boards were asking about a specific hypno program for them, so since a few here have this same condition, I am posting Mike's reply to them over here - hope it may be helpful to you:Here is the reply from Mike Mahoney regarding a possible Emetaphobia Program of hypnotherapy - Hi Marilyn, Thanks for the email This is something (Emetaphobia hypnotherapy ) I treat in my surgery (office) with patients. As you know I have some pretty heavy work just coming to completion and another couple of jobs in the pipeline, but if this topic is something that is widespread and would help people to feel better, then it is worth looking at. I think the first step is to have people send me a note of how they feel about it, how long they have had the fear, and some specifics about it, ie. what it is that they don't like, noise, sensation, aroma all the things that make them feel uncomfortable, I guess that won't be easy for them, though then I can get some corrolations, compare them to the patients I have seen over the years and look at redefining my work with the patients and migrating it to CD. However I do these in strict order so it might be a little while before I have anything out. Best Regards Mike --If you want to contact him directly about your condition you can email him at TimeLineServices at aol.com.Hope this helps - in the meantime, for those who have the IBS program, as suggested - you may want to consider using Session 2 of the IBS Audio Program, and as you do the visualization, you can add this condition to your symptoms. It may be at least a step towards addressing it.All the best to you. Take care.


----------



## Jannybitt

Marilyn;Just wanted to tell you that every post I read from you are so uplifting and supportive and just wanted to let you know that I think you are a great person and a heck of a moderator!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Oh Jan - I wsa feeling sort of down today with all the things before me to do, and your post and kind words were like a balm on my soul - bless you for lifting me up when I was feeling so down... thank you thank you. xxx


----------



## Jannybitt

You are deserving of the praise and you are very welcome!!! Hugs to you!!


----------



## KristinaT

Hi again everyone, thanks for your posts.A few people have asked if i have had mental help and yes, i have been seeing a counsellor for the past year and also a psychologist who uses CBT for the past 5 months, they seem to help as a vent and secure place to talk without feeling like you are burdoning anyone. But havnt helped IBS much.I am now on day 50 of Mikes Tapes and these seem to help me control my anxiety over getting attacks and help me be more positive, along with the support from everyone here, i have decided that i want to live again or at least try too on the ok days.I dont want to give in and just learn to live with it as so many doctors and GIs say, so i am doing everything in my power to help myself.I eat well, sleep early, exercise when i can, meditate, see a counsellor and CBT therapist, use mikes tapes and take vitamins and probiotics, get accupuncture and chiropractic care, all the above makes me broke and i havnt bought new clothes or eaten out in ages but i no longer cry everyday and am learning to embrace the good days, Thanku all so much for the support and i will keep checking in, hope u r all having a GOOD day 2day.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

(((HUGS))) to you Kristina - I am so glad you are starting to feel better - keep at it, in time you will see even better relief. You should congratulate yourself in being so proactive in trying to find a solution - you are doing everything as best as you can to help yourself, and that in itself is a wonderful thing.All the best to you, hon. Take care of yourself.If you have shown progress so far, you know you can continue to show even more!


----------



## Jannybitt

Yeah, Kristina!! I am so proud of you and you should be proud of yourself. You really took charge and this will pay off for you! When we become our own advocates and not accept that "we just have to live with it" it is such a huge step in the right direction!! You will learn to have a quality life, and I am just so glad you updated and are getting the help you need! You deserve it! Take good care of yourself and we're here always if you need us!! Hugs to you!!


----------



## Guest

Kristina - power to your elbow kiddo - as Jan says - you should be very proud of yourself cos digging yourself out from depression/anxiety/call it what you will is no easy task - but you sound loads better!!!Keep in touch won't you - let us know how you are getting on.Sue xxxx


----------



## KristinaT

Hi everyone,Havn a bad few weeks and can feel depression setting back in, so have come to check in here and remind myself of all the people that care and are suffering to.Iv felt like giving up again but i am trying real hard to keep goin with the tapes and keep getting out of bed and keep eating and getting out, in hope that itwill again improve.Iv had terrible pains and D and nausea combined with tiredness and sore back and shoulders and throat is gettn 2 me bcos id actually forgotten what it was like 2 b sick 7/7 as apposed to 3/7, just gota keep telln myself it will get better again. Thanks for all the new encourgement, hopefully 2morrow is a better day 4 us all.


----------



## Guest

Hang in there kiddo - you'll get bad days and good days - and before you know it - you'll have forgotten t'last time you had a baddie.Sue xxx


----------



## 14048

SueV said:


> Hang in there kiddo - you'll get bad days and good days - and before you know it - you'll have forgotten t'last time you had a baddie.Sue xxx










We all feel like giving up at one time or other, but we just keep plugging away, reading the boards and trying what is working for others in the hopes that it will work for us. If you have not tried Linda's calcium, please try it. I also take ativan for anxiety, bentyl for spasms and phenegran for nausea. I follow Heather's cheat sheet at ...com and find that really helps. I have given up the fun foods, you know my freshly ground coffee beans, my diet sodas, salads, splenda, all dairy except for activa. At first I did the BRAT diet, bananas, rice, applesauce and toast. I ate nothing else for around two weeks. Now my diarreah has stopped and I am starting to add a few things back into my diet again. Just keep reading the boards and you will find somebody just like you. I know how you feel as I felt so hopeless at the beginning and everybody encouraged me and told what they were doing. We are here to support you and feel free to chat anytime you want.







GadJett


----------



## 14486

Hi everyone! New to this topic. I've had IBS-C and trapped gas with pain for at least a year now plus anxiety and reflux for 2 1/2 years. Have been on and off so many medicines my doctors are so sick of me. The past week or so has been particularly horrible. Not only do I still have my usual gas pain where I can't do anything but lie down several times a day after eating, but I also have terrible hangover type headaches that last all day, shortness of breath, dizziness, acidy stomach and stomach spasms. My doctors have been contacted and are so relaxed about this whole thing. Meanwhile I'm having anxiety attacks that last all day and I can't take care of my family. I currently take Prevacid, Pamelar and Klonapin. I think I've become addicted to the Klonapin because the headaches, pass out feeling and shortness of breath are particularly bad if it's soon time to take one again. I'm supposed to be taking them as needed so I was starting to back off. I wish someone would do something to make me feel a little better and not be afraid to do anything or go anywhere. I can't even eat. I've lost 8 pounds in a week.


----------

